# Non-dairy breakfast options...what do you eat?



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I've needed to cut out dairy in my diet for a number of years but now I have to. My ds2 does not like it when mommy drinks milk. He ends up spitting up all day the next 2 days. So, I'm taking steps to remove it. (It gives me horrific gas....







)

Anyway, I'm looking for non-expensive breakfast-mid morning food ideas.

I have a smoothie machine. I also thought about a protein shake but most of them require dairy. I don't want a protein bar because of the other junk in them (even the Zone bars are full of "other" stuff).

Ideas??


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Do you like oatmeal? That can be made without diary. I sometimes eat waffles, but they do have dairy in them, as far as I know. Eggs. Fruit smoothies.

Is it all dairy or just milk? If it's just milk, you could do yogurt. Maybe there's a soy yogurt out there? Cereal with rice or soy milk.


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

You can successfully swap out soy milk or coconut milk for the cow milk in anything you'd normally eat. The coconut milk tastes especially good in pancakes and waffles. It also tastes great in a lot of non breakfast bread. Although my boys often ask for it poured over their cereal. Eggs with some salsa and an avacado, is so tasty!


----------



## OhMel (Oct 16, 2002)

I had to do the same for ds and we've come up with a lot of things. Almond milk is an obvious one and we think it tastes better than rice (dh has a soy allergy.) We make oatmeal most mornings but we also have smoothies. You don't need to use dairy at all -- just substitute another liquid -- juice or something.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Oatmeal made with soy or rice milk.
Frozen waffles from Van's.
Tofu scramble instead of eggs all scrambled up.
Breakfast potatoes with onions and ketchup
Whole grain toast with margarine or preserves
Fruit smoothie - click here for non-dairy recipes
Pancakes using soy or rice milk and egg replacer and oil.

Lots of stuff can be made non-dairy.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

second (or third) the oatmeal. It is really cheap to buy steel cut oats and make your own or for a little more money but less nutrition you can get quick cooking or instant. It is great sweetend with honey or add some fruit. yummy!

Also, make homemade waffles or pancakes and then freeze them individually for your own healthier "eggo's". These can both be made dairy free. I make a big batch every other week or so so we can just pop them in the toaster in the AM. You can add in flaxseeds or wheat germ for a fiber and protien boost.

I don't remember if you eggs but eggs are a quick inexpensive breakfast. If time is a real issue hardboil a few the night before or on the weekends boil up bunch to eat cold during the week. I love the slices on toast. A quick high fiber and protien breakfast on the go is an egg sandwich on WW bread. Add some soy cheese too.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I love hard boiled eggs for breakfast, fast and very easy.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks gals!!

I have some frozen fruit (prepackaged at Sams...cheap







) and I made a smoothie for a snack today. I froze part of it and made my own "sherbet".

I eat a hardbolded egg for an afternoon snack (we LOVE eggs at our house!)

I'll have to try oatmeal (but what if youa re trying to reduce grain also??)


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

chicken/turkey sausages and eggs

eggs and chili or black beans

cooked rice sauteed in garlic and a little olive oil, with fried eggs and dashes of hot pepper sauce

miso soup

vegetable soup


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Oh, and of course, crepes. They are so easy. Mix 1/2 cup flour (any kind - I like to use barley), 5 eggs, 1/2 cup soy milk, and 1/4 tsp. salt. Cook 1/4 cup of batter at a time on a very lightly oiled skillet; after pouring in the batter, quickly tilt the pan all around so it covers the bottom of the pan. Turn after a minute or so and cook on the other side. Serve with maple syrup, jam, powdered sugar/lemon juice, honey, fresh fruit, or any topping you like. You could even do savory toppings like mixed steamed veggies and tahini sauce.


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

This morning, I made a smoothie for Sam and me to share...
about half a bag of unsweetened frozen strawberries, a fresh banana, handful of shredded coconut and a big heaping tablespoon of Cashew Butter........

YUM YUM YUm is all I can say! The nana makes it really milky!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

scrambled eggs and toast
tahini and toast
toaster waffle and peanut butter


----------



## Saundra (Jul 13, 2002)

We often have muffins for breakfast. I make 2 dozen whole wheat muffins with whatever fruit I have on hand, and then freeze them. I've made muffins with figs & almonds, oranges and walnuts, zucchini, apples, bananas, sweet potatoes, you name it. The only fruit I don't use is kiwi--too gritty.
We also make smoothies with kefir instead of milk. My ds cannot drink milk, yet he tolerates yogurt and has no problem whatsoever with kefir.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

I second the almond milk......tastes WAAAY better than rice milk.

We also freeze homemade waffles and pancakes and reheat in the toaster. I usually add organic frozen blueberries to them.

If you can eat soy.....you can add soft tofu to your smoothies for extra protein in place of yogurt or milk products. When youre adding fruit, theres virtually no taste.

You can also make your own whole grain cereals, muesli and granola. Feeding the Whole family has some great recipes. Pm me and Ill be happy to send....

Fruit salad is always great for breakfast now that theres more fruit available. Sprinkle with granola.

I usually make Moosewood Banana Bread which makes 2 loaves (use almond or soy milk in the recipe)...and freeze one. A slice warmed with butter and some juice and fruit make a yummy breakfast.

Also, alot of kids love rice........warmed up....add warm peaches to it.

Sesame seeds, brocolli, spinich, brussel sprouts, lima beans, peas, asparagus artichokes and cauliflower are great sources of calcium. You can also get the rice or almond milk fortified with calcium now.

Also.......instead of butter or margarine, we use EARTH BALANCE spread. It melts, taste great and I use it for all my cooking. ITs totally vegan with NO TRANS FATS. Did I say it tastes great too?


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

here are some things i eat for breakfasts..I am bored though, so am enjoying this thread!

smoothies
granola/soy yogurt
peanut butter on toast
oatmeal
homemade muffins
fruit

I usually always drink oj or a soy chai with breakfast as well depending on my mood.

when DH cooks he usually makes waffles or pancakes









I love Earth Balance spread too, it's so good.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Smoothies with coconut milk are great. Some other breakfast ideas:

Red lentil soup.

Steamed kale with olive oil.

Sprouted spelt or wheat breads with raw nut butters.


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

Here's what I made for breakfast today:

1 c quinoa, well rinsed rinsed
cooked in
2 c water
1 T blackstrap molasses
2 T honey
chopped dried apricots
1/4 c raisins
1/4 c sliced almonds

Yum. Can you tell I'm worried about getting enough iron?







I think I'll get about 3 servings out of this.


----------



## Saundra (Jul 13, 2002)

French toast made with almond milk, yum!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I make my own granola with flax seed meal, wheat germ (thanks to a tip from this board!), nuts, oats, maple syrup, and oil. I eat it with soy milk. If you are cutting grains (as in cutting carbs) whole oats like this are still really good because they have a lot of fiber.

All my others breakfasts have already been mentioned.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks gals!! All these ideas sound so yummy...even though some things I have no idea what they are...

I made granola once but it didn't turn out right. I'm not quite sure what I did...


----------

